# New Matilda Bay "grayston Reserve 07"



## sinkas (29/6/07)

Limited release, German Dark Wheat beer, 
Aint necked it yet, but sounds interesting.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (29/6/07)

sinkas said:


> Limited release, German Dark Wheat beer,
> Aint necked it yet, but sounds interesting.


Any idea of where and when?Freo s just down the track.


----------



## sinkas (30/6/07)

Hi there,
Where: IBS, Leederville
When: Now
How much: $12.75 750ml


----------



## Goat (1/7/07)

Grabbed a bottle of this last night and have to say that I was impressed.

It reminded me of Aventinus with lots of malty toffee, toasted notes - sweetish with a sublte hop note at the end. 

Its worth a crack, I'll be buying it again.


----------



## pbrosnan (1/7/07)

Hi all,

Got a bottle from the good bottle shop (can't remember the name) in Noranda (Perth), 14.99, haven't tried it yet. Also had 750ml Barking Duck for the same price.

cheers

Patrick


----------



## kirem (1/7/07)

anyone know where to purchase this online?


----------



## randyrob (1/7/07)

i'll make a note, this is available on tap down @ the Balmoral in Vic Park
i had a few yesterday!

Rob.


----------



## Weizguy (1/7/07)

Newcastle?

*edit - Interested to buy!


----------



## brendanos (1/7/07)

I hope it's better than the MB21 was.


----------



## neonmeate (1/7/07)

i like dunkelweizens, but...
they say a 6% wheat beer will improve with "a few years in the cellar"???!!
http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/matilda-bay-g...-reserve/74934/
all of us here must know that is bullshit, from ageing our own hefes and weizenbocks. aventinus itself is better fresh, and usually way below its best even before the useby. wheat beers do not age.


----------



## sinkas (8/7/07)

hi all,
Opened a bottle of this last night:
Aroma: Dog shit and rotting meat, flavour Pretty much the


----------



## Trent (8/7/07)

sinkas said:


> hi all,
> Opened a bottle of this last night:
> Aroma: Dog shit and rotting meat, flavour Pretty much the




Trying to keep everyone else away so ya can buy it all for yaself sinkas? :lol:  
If they are getting $12 a 750mL bottle for something that tastes like that, I regularly pump out beers of a similar type - maybe I should apply for a alcohol vendors license! Thats about $330 a batch profit :beerbang: 
T.


----------



## /// (8/7/07)

Trent said:


> Trying to keep everyone else away so ya can buy it all for yaself sinkas? :lol:
> If they are getting $12 a 750mL bottle for something that tastes like that, I regularly pump out beers of a similar type - maybe I should apply for a alcohol vendors license! Thats about $330 a batch profit :beerbang:
> T.



got a bottle spare if you would like it... dave near killed me this week and need to dry out....

scotty


----------



## Weizguy (9/5/09)

my calendar alarm has been going off for the past few day, to remind me to revive this thread.
However, if you believe that, I have an Opera House I'd like to sell cheap to help pay off our international debt.

No; tonight I was in the beer dungeon, and disturbed a bottle of this beer for the second time since I bought it, and wondered if it was worth drinking.

I trust that I have not resurrected this thread frivolously? :lol:  :super: and some  

Feedback appreciated. It was OK when fresh. Did I get a bad batch or do I have no appreciation for this beer or style?

Lestifer


----------



## manticle (9/5/09)

sinkas said:


> $12.75 750ml



??

I'd pay that for some beer certainly but my expectations would be high. Does it live up to its price tag?


----------



## brendanos (10/5/09)

manticle said:


> ??
> I'd pay that for some beer certainly but my expectations would be high. Does it live up to its price tag?



Well I don't think you'd want to buy a second bottle. Some people do though.


----------



## Weizguy (12/5/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> my calendar alarm has been going off for the past few day, to remind me to revive this thread.
> However, if you believe that, I have an Opera House I'd like to sell cheap to help pay off our international debt.
> 
> No; tonight I was in the beer dungeon, and disturbed a bottle of this beer for the second time since I bought it, and wondered if it was worth drinking.
> ...


bump.
Seems that no-one is keen for me to drink this. Maybe I can decant off the swill and try to culture the "genuine Redback" yeast?


----------



## redbeard (12/5/09)

I had one on the weekend. Was very port / winey initially, sortof aventus style. not fantastic but i wouldnt throw it out  [has to be really bad for that !] Rather interesting for a commercial Au beer. So open it, drink & post


----------



## Tiny_Tim (14/5/09)

Hi there, I opened one of these the other day also. It was not good. The bottled stuff was partially sour from the outset, and now it's just worse than I remembered it. Tasted almost nothing like a German dark wheat beer. If you're going to drink it, get it out the way now, its not going to improve.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/5/09)

I quite liked this beer when it was released. Drank a fair amount of it on tap and bought a number of bottles. Yep - it was always going to go sour. Even from the tap samples you could tell that. But ALL the MB limited release beers go sour - so it isn't exactly a surprise.

Still have one bottle in the cellar - I expect it to be sour and heading towards a rodenbach (I think MB beers go acetic rather than lactic... just my palate maybe)

Only bad if what you are expecting is a German dark wheat beer .. and I don't really think it ever was that.

I dont imagine I will be terribly disappointed - but my expectations are probably different in the first place.


----------



## neonmeate (15/5/09)

is this sourness intentional or does it age in the same way as bintara and buckleys and buffalo?
had one of the bintara dark beers once and it was total rodenbach.


----------



## Bizier (15/5/09)

neonmeate said:


> is this sourness intentional or does it age in the same way as bintara and buckleys and buffalo?
> had one of the bintara dark beers once and it was total rodenbach.



I thought the sourness is intentional (you would hope so). I even thought it might just be lactic acid additions because there is none of the complexity of a Rodenbach sourness.

I have tried both the the Greysone 07 and the Sebastian 08 on tap, and the former in (aged) bottle form. I thought the sourness was pretty comparable. If it were unintentional lacto, I'd expect it to be much more sour after 2 years in a bottle.

I could be off the mark, but this was my experience.


----------

